# Yarn Shops.Stamford, Connecticut



## agreenh (Dec 11, 2011)

Does anyone know of any yarn shops in Zip code 06905 (Stamford, Connecticut)? Thank you very much


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

Knit Together

111 High Ridge Rd
Stamford, CT 06905
(203) 324-9276


----------



## susanstr (Feb 21, 2011)

Isn't it wonderful that Redwilley from Sacramento,Ca was able to help with a knitting store in Ct! There is also one in New Haven about 30 miles further down the Merritt Pkwy!


----------



## Dica (Jun 14, 2012)

I live in Stamford, CT. Knit Together went out of business more than three years ago. There is a "Michael's" down in Ridgeway Center - about 1 mile south of "Knit Together's" former address on High Ridge Road. They had beautiful novelty yarns. Walmart in Norwalk (Post Road and one on Route 7) sell Red Heart only. There is a yarn shoppe in Westport on the Post Road and one in Greenwich (don't remember the name - not listed in the yellow pages .


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Depends if you want to walk in or order over phone or internet. There is: Nancy O in Ridgefield, Ct., have ordered from there and received very very courteous and prompt service. There is also Village Wool in Glastonbury, where I send my husband for a great deal of my yarns....only 10 minutes away. This store is also very helpful and courteous. Both stores have beautiful selections of yarns and I know Village Wool will order for you if not in stock. Hope this is helpful. Fondly, D.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm right outside of New Haven.

In New Haven there is Knit New Haven (2 stores) one on Whalley Ave and one on Whitney Ave. Also Yarn Barn on Litchfield Turnpike (Woodbridge/New Haven Line). If you wish to venture a bit further, Country Yarns in Wallingford, The Yarn Basket in Branford, Saybrook Yarn in Old Saybrook, CT Yarn and Wool in Haddam...just to name a few....I am a REALTOR and pop in all different stores around the state depending upon what town I am in...

RavinRed


----------



## Read2Me (Jul 29, 2011)

Country Yarns in Wallingford is awesome!!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Read2Me said:


> Country Yarns in Wallingford is awesome!!


Agreed!


----------

